# 2nd Annual All Nissan Meet-So.Cali jan 30 2005



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

What: 2nd Annual All nissan Meet/B B Q 

When: January 30, 2005 @ 12:00 

Where: 1015 Mandalay Beach Rd 
Oxnard, CA 93035-1880 (beach/park) 

This is our 2nd all nissan meet. Last years meet was successful so we decided to throw another one this year and hopefully it will be as successful as last year. We had about 40 cars showed up and this year im thinking it will be more because we will be posting in all the other nissan forum. i would not want to miss this event. We will be barbequeing cause last year lots of people came hungry. If you guys got any questions feel free to email me @ 
[email protected] or pm me.

also i will need a head count so we know how much food to get.. thanks.

So. Cal Guys you dont want to miss this!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Here are a few pictures from last years meet


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yep, this is one meet socal people do not want to miss out on!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Now this is what I was talking about! I'll be there, beard and all, and I don't even have a nissan anymore


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll be down to make the drive to Oxnard.... :thumbup: Good date too, the week before the Superbowl, no playoff games!!!


----------



## 240slidekat (Dec 21, 2004)

so kali guys you dont wanna miss this...its gonna be fun...oh and FREE food!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

actually, you guys should call it something besides the annual all-nissan meet, as those usually go down in the OC area and the 3rd one of those was this year, in 04.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

come on guys, i know there are a lot of socal enthusiasts out there! this is something you do not want to miss out on!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Add me to the official head count, I am not missing this meet. Also, anything I can bring to the BBQ let me know....Cups, Napkins, Rum & Coke? j/k 

Hope to see all you other mofos there!!! Anyone else going?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> Add me to the official head count, I am not missing this meet. Also, anything I can bring to the BBQ let me know....Cups, Napkins, Rum & Coke? j/k
> 
> Hope to see all you other mofos there!!! Anyone else going?



sweet! official huh? its gonna be a good meet


----------



## erixpulsar (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet!!...i'm so there......now i gotta choose a ride to bring.....my 89 sentra....or my 86 pulsar.....any help?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

erixpulsar said:


> sweet!!...i'm so there......now i gotta choose a ride to bring.....my 89 sentra....or my 86 pulsar.....any help?



come with a buddy and u drive one car and have him drive the other


----------



## 240slidekat (Dec 21, 2004)

bring whatever you think will help..haha i dont know about rum and coke..i would like to :cheers: but i dont want anyone goin home with a DUI..haha



Bring both cars. Thats what im doing. taking the b15 specv and the 240sx. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey chimpokemons...the meets just around the corner...hope to see u all there!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm in there like swim wear! :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> I'm in there like swim wear! :thumbup:



cool, where r u from?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Irvine, you?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> Irvine, you?




considering i'll be one of the guys hosting the meet...oxnard,ca :thumbup:


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Move it to Texas :thumbup:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

this meet is just around the corner guys be sure to get the day off you dont want to miss it!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

<---- Has weekends off...........yesssssssssssssss. I hope the weather is as nice as in those pics posted from the last meet. I like the rain and all, but after these last couple of days I hope it doesn't rain again until April...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> <---- Has weekends off...........yesssssssssssssss. I hope the weather is as nice as in those pics posted from the last meet. I like the rain and all, but after these last couple of days I hope it doesn't rain again until April...



unfortunately, we can check what weather will be like during the meet...we can only look a week ahead...so far for the next of the week, it seems like the rain has passed.


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

is there a caravan going from LA to up there? cus im down to go in my 510 since i got rid of my 200sx


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'd be down for a caravan from L.A., I'm in SE L.A.....I don't know of any other guys in this area going to the meet....


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

Im right off the 10 fwy by crenshaw or arlington.. we could meet in one of the gas stations on either streets...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds good...I haven't driven to Oxnard in a long time...how long of a drive is it from I-10 & Crenshaw Blvd? Say we meet up at around 11:30 am?


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Sounds good...I haven't driven to Oxnard in a long time...how long of a drive is it from I-10 & Crenshaw Blvd? Say we meet up at around 11:30 am?



dont know how long maybe an hour or so but 11:30 is good to me.
You know who this is right? if not its me jay


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Jay Boogie?? LOL. Damn foo where you been, can't answer an email huh :thumbdwn: Well in that case, just come pick me up....


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wufaded said:


> Jay Boogie?? LOL. Damn foo where you been, can't answer an email huh :thumbdwn: Well in that case, just come pick me up....


Hey man the datsun only has one seat cus i got it with no interior and its gonna take more that an hour to get there with the datsun's weak ass l16 motor im trying to find a place to do a ka swap.. and find the rest of my interior..


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

well im in, me and my cousin. b13 sentra and '02 spec v hopefully i can get my GA to SR swap done before the 30th gonna start tommorow.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alrite fellas, the meet is right around the corner, so i hope you guys requested days off from work, call in sick, etc....whatever it takes to come to our meet!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*626/909*

Anyone from this area going? Does anyone want to caravan?

Holler


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

guys remember this meet is this upcoming sunday! dont want to miss out theres going to be alot of people here to meet and plenty of food!

Can we get a head count on who's going to be making it!

Heres my cell number for anyone that needs help getting to the beach/park 
Greg
(805)290-7144


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll be there, got my car out of the body shop last friday.....I'm set


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Wufaded said:


> I'll be there, got my car out of the body shop last friday.....I'm set



great....so u can buy my HS header


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> great....so u can buy my HS header


PM time.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'll try to come, ne1 else from san diego going?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

anything you guys can bring will be helpful the meet is turning out to be alot better than we expected cant wait till sunday!

the beach is there to get wet too so bring your boards and trunks if you guys want to go to the beach!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Any 909 626 people going


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

aimlesspee said:


> Any 909 626 people going


if i can go i'll caravan with u, jsut tell me where in diamond bar to meet u, i used to go to cal poly


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> if i can go i'll caravan with u, jsut tell me where in diamond bar to meet u, i used to go to cal poly


I'm down!!! sweet see u guys on sunday


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok hey ne1 else from the san diego, diamond bar area that wants to caravan with me and aimlesspee? if ur in san diego u can meet up wiht me first then follow me up to meet up wiht aimless. PM me if u have ne questions


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I think I will attend.


----------



## 97200sx (May 14, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> hey chimpokemons...the meets just around the corner...hope to see u all there!


 hey is anyone driving out from like san diego or something because i live in mission viejo and i was wondering if anyone was willing to meet up with me so i can follow them or sumthin if you are pm me a.s.a.p


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*CHIPS AND COCA COLA*

Do you guys need any extra meet or coca cola or chips?

Let me know


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

aimlesspee said:


> Do you guys need any extra meet or coca cola or chips?
> 
> Let me know


Uni i need to stop at the cal poly farm store, i need faygo....lol :thumbup:


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

aimlesspee said:


> Do you guys need any extra meet or coca cola or chips?
> 
> Let me know


anything you can bring will be very appreciated! cant thank you enough! :cheers: 

look foward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Umm.. it looks liek the turnout is gonna be pretty good.. ANY San Diego people that wanna meet up with people say somethin


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

aimlesspee said:


> Umm.. it looks liek the turnout is gonna be pretty good.. ANY San Diego people that wanna meet up with people say somethin


if you live between San Diego and the Diamond Bar area, if you are looking for people to go with, PM or IM me or aimless, we currently have 3 people in our caravan, we would be more than willing to let a few more people tag along


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

hey anybody want to meet up in the Los Angeles Area, with me and my cousin give me a call 323 384 7357 Cell

im looking to go with a few people so i dont get lost,  

Rick


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

87blumr2 said:


> hey anybody want to meet up in the Los Angeles Area, with me and my cousin give me a call 323 384 7357 Cell
> 
> im looking to go with a few people so i dont get lost,
> 
> Rick


where in LA? me and aimless are meeting up in diamond bar (the starbucks at temple blvd and diamond bar blvd) ur more then welcome to meet up with us there, were leaving there around 9:30-10


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Well guys (& gals?), I can't make it today. My uncle & his wife are moving to El Salvador permanently and today is the last chance to spend some time with them before they leave. I sent PM's to those I was going to do "business" with at the meet.....sucks I can't make it, have fun and be safe


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*Good meet*

It was a great day. Good people and good food. I'd like to thank Greg and the other people that helped organize it. It was very cool and nice way to spend Sunday.

If any of you want all the pictures i took today.. you can PM me your e-mail address and i'll upload them for you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^just host them anyway and then uplink them.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

I don't have a hoster thingie


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

aimlesspee said:


> I don't have a hoster thingie



send all of them to [email protected] and i'll host em


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*January 30th 2005 - Nissan meet pictures*

Some of these pictures are 56K WARNING type.. i took them with my super cool 5.1MP Sony F707..

My favorite.. and i'm sure a lot of other's people favorite: the BlueBird type car.. the 510? shit it was sweet

EDIT: The revised URL

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aimlesspee/album?.dir=/995b


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

aimlesspee said:


> Some of these pictures are 56K WARNING type.. i took them with my super cool 5.1MP Sony F707..
> 
> My favorite.. and i'm sure a lot of other's people favorite: the BlueBird type car.. the 510? shit it was sweet
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aimlesspee/album?.dir=/995b&urlhint=actn,del:s,5:f,0



u gotta make the files public


----------



## 240slidekat (Dec 21, 2004)

damn no love for the sohc ka-t 240 with the jdm garden hose...oh wait thats mine... hey id like to thank everyone that came. specially those guys that drove far away..you guys didnt have to come but you did so thank you again. 1st year is about 40 cars, this year is at least 100 cars, hmmm...next year 200? well see......

rich sohc ka-t


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

240slidekat said:


> damn no love for the sohc ka-t 240 with the jdm garden hose...oh wait thats mine... hey id like to thank everyone that came. specially those guys that drove far away..you guys didnt have to come but you did so thank you again. 1st year is about 40 cars, this year is at least 100 cars, hmmm...next year 200? well see......
> 
> rich sohc ka-t


As long as you explain things to people it seems that that "ghetto" hose thing you did to your car becomes more understandable.. props for your setup.

It was an awesome turnout.. everyone there was nice.

Here is a corrected link to the Yahoo pics.. i hope you guys like:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/aimlesspee/album?.dir=/995b


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Can't wait till next year, that was great, escpecailly for someones first meet :thumbup: , i'm coming back next year, and hopefully my car will be almost completly restored (sky blue, 1988 300zx NA)!!!!! 

thanks to everyone that set it up, good bunch of people, nice cars, BLUEBIRD ROX!!!! lol, one of the cleanest set ups there, wat was with the honda invasion?????!!!! lol, hey the drive up from san diego wasn't that bad, i'd drive to santa cruz for something like that (i've done it before)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

were glad you enjoyed the meet, it was actually our 2nd annual meet.  next year will be a lot bigger and a lot better...dont wanna release much info at the moment...but, if you liked this meet, next year's will be the meet of all meets.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> were glad you enjoyed the meet, it was actually our 2nd annual meet. next year will be a lot bigger and a lot better...dont wanna release much info at the moment...but, if you liked this meet, next year's will be the meet of all meets.


cool, i'm down, hopefuly i'll have the Z almost completly restored


----------



## 240slidekat (Dec 21, 2004)

here are some more pics for you guys
*http://www.********.com/zerothread?id=100593*


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> were glad you enjoyed the meet, it was actually our 2nd annual meet. next year will be a lot bigger and a lot better...dont wanna release much info at the moment...but, if you liked this meet, next year's will be the meet of all meets.


 I'm sorry that I missed this year's meet. Bear in mind that at the end of July, there's going to be the Fourth Annual All-Nissan Bash. Though I think Mile Square is out of the question, the location will be central to OC/LA/SD/909/951 People.


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

i missed it!!!!!!!!!!
i havent seen anyone around my area into nissans. Everyone is into those damn hondas and acuras. i wanted to see if there was anyone that was down for nissans as well :cheers: . I live around compton if anyone knows where thats at. but if theres anyone around that area hit me up...............

oh and for the record just cuz im from compton don't mean im a gangsta so dont worry.... :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^ i know where compton is...from what i remember, there are like 2 members that live in the compton area. forgot their names though.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I was just in Compton this past Saturday.....we definitely have to meet up and cruise to the next meet in July..


----------



## dragR240sx (Jan 28, 2005)

sure, and the other thing is that i always go to work at Brea. By Chino hills. And everywhere i go everyone has the same [email protected]$#en car. CIVIC OR INTEGRA. Even my best friend has one and we already have a set date to race each other when he gets his "LS" but if anyone else is from these are hit me up at my email........"[email protected]" 
-ALEX


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

dragR240sx said:


> sure, and the other thing is that i always go to work at Brea. By Chino hills. And everywhere i go everyone has the same [email protected]$#en car. CIVIC OR INTEGRA. Even my best friend has one and we already have a set date to race each other when he gets his "LS" but if anyone else is from these are hit me up at my email........"[email protected]"
> -ALEX


Integras are cool, but a 98 SE-R is better


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, i am from diamond bar, always looking for peeps to hang out wit. if you wanna meet up somewhere, we can chill...


----------

